# Toolbox tour thread



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Morning all, I have just ordered a new toolbox for at home for all my detailing stuff which got me searching for threads on toolboxes. so how about a toolbox tour thread to show what you have in each drawer etc. once mine turns up and i have sorted i will post mine and i will also do a post on my work box when i get chance to sort it out.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a bit of spare time on my hands so thought I would post a few pics of my toolbox. The most used bits are quite tidy, other bits need tidying up a bit.











































































































Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Mine, not quite as extensive a tour as yours


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hellfrauds tool boxes here too!










A few of the drawers... some specific bike tools and torque wrenches..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Garage is still a work in progress after the recent move... waiting on planning permission to extend it....


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I break out in a sweat when I start thinking about how much I have spent on tools over the years. I categorise myself as a tool junkie, and can’t stop buying stuff. Even this morning the postie delivered a couple of new items for my collection


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like this thread is sponsored by Halfords!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

My tool box back when i was a welder/engine builder;

Its changed a lot since then but shows what i using at the time.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Jealous of you guys with the Halfords Industrial units which are long since discontinued. I was keeping an eye on the usual online marketplaces but either miles or way or too expensive so I plumped for a brand new Halfords Advanced unit instead which I'm quite happy with.

The lockdown has given me a chance to get it set up and most of my tools organised. I had one of the 200 piece socket sets from Halfords from a few years ago and had to dig out some almost OOS/obsolete trays for them to line the drawers but really happy with it. Think I'll grab the top box soon as I'd like to keep my bicycle tools separate from the rest.

Grabbed some new modular tray sets as they were well priced with the trade card and I had a drawer spare.


































The compatible tray inserts are great but I almost wish I had sold my socket set and bought the same kit again within the modular trays that are available, I feel they use the space in each tray more efficiently - here's how that looks in my mate's setup for example:










Deep drawer is just full of random tools and bike stuff but it's a handy size for bulky items.










Didn't take long before I was told to shift it!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I would love that setup but I have no need for 95% of the pieces and don't have the discipline to put things back in spaces properly!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good Beambeam, I have been looking at some of the modular set myself.
Not surprised you got told to move it, the industrial look doesn't suit with the rest of your furniture


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

beambeam said:


> Jealous of you guys with the Halfords Industrial units which are long since discontinued. I was keeping an eye on the usual online marketplaces but either miles or way or too expensive so I plumped for a brand new Halfords Advanced unit instead which I'm quite happy with.
> 
> The lockdown has given me a chance to get it set up and most of my tools organised. I had one of the 200 piece socket sets from Halfords from a few years ago and had to dig out some almost OOS/obsolete trays for them to line the drawers but really happy with it. Think I'll grab the top box soon as I'd like to keep my bicycle tools separate from the rest.
> 
> ...


I was looking at them recently, but I wasn't keen on the plastic trays instead of foam. So I've bought some layered foam to make my own tray with my existing tools. Should kill a few hours during lockdown boredom!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

But...but... it's in the sale..... :lol:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> But...but... it's in the sale..... :lol:


But its made in China!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JB052 said:


> But its made in China!!


Probably beside the snap on ones :lol:

But point taken, I'll ask for all bats to be removed just in case...

Cheers...

:thumb:


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Scottland said:


> I was looking at them recently, but I wasn't keen on the plastic trays instead of foam. So I've bought some layered foam to make my own tray with my existing tools. Should kill a few hours during lockdown boredom!


If it makes any odds to you, they fit snuggly and don't rattle around in the trays.


----------



## cholly69 (Aug 22, 2011)

garage_dweller hi mate, can i ask what you used to get a good fixing in the breeze blocks. cheers


----------



## norfolk nik (Oct 31, 2009)

*Tool box layouts.*

Hi guys I'm after some advice which will resolve my OCD, well in part. I have a halfords professional 4 drawer wheeled toolchest with a US pro 5 drawer top chest. I have about 6 of the halfords modular cases and a halfords 250 piece tool tray. The issue is the tool tray is in two drawers but there is a gap of several inches around the tray and drawer. I'm looking for something to fill the gap. Thought of sponge around the edges but think this won't look clean.
What are you guys putting around the edges of your tool trays/drawers. Any advice or photos would be great.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Halfords do some dense foam floor tiles that you could probably cut and get a tidy finish.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jenks said:


> Looks like this thread is sponsored by Halfords!


:lol: I'm not surprised, I compared the black industrial boxes with some big pay for name brands and they seemed just as good especially with trade card about a 1/3 rd of the cost.
My boxes and tool collection is getting out of control :doublesh it's my hobby, you never know when you will need something, my record 10years unused then needed for a job the covered 4 times the cost of the tool see wife was wrong again:lol:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: I'm not surprised, I compared the black industrial boxes with some big pay for name brands and they seemed just as good especially with trade card about a 1/3 rd of the cost.
> My boxes and tool collection is getting out of control :doublesh it's my hobby, you never know when you will need something, my record 10years unused then needed for a job the covered 4 times the cost of the tool see wife was wrong again:lol:


Do you have to be strictly trade to get a Trade Card?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rakti said:


> Do you have to be strictly trade to get a Trade Card?


 at the time I got mine I used to buy a lot of gear and the manager at the time offered me one, I have used loads since, also when online my Quidco cash back used to work as well , but I'm not sure that is case.
If your friendly with the manager it's worth asking for sure:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

cholly69 said:


> garage_dweller hi mate, can i ask what you used to get a good fixing in the breeze blocks. cheers


For the stuff you can see in the pics just rawlplug uno fixings mate, plus a dab of CT1 construction adhesive to make sure things stay where they should.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cholly69 (Aug 22, 2011)

garage_dweller said:


> For the stuff you can see in the pics just rawlplug uno fixings mate, plus a dab of CT1 construction adhesive to make sure things stay where they should.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Garage_dweller. gonna try to put french cleats up in the garage, but having trouble getting a secure hold.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Do you have to be strictly trade to get a Trade Card?


Not at all, I just said I was an electrician and filled the form out online and then went in-store and the boy said he has to fill it out again anyway to assign the card to the account. Just say you're a spark or mechanic or whatever and if needs be mock up some headed paper if they look for proof (didn't with me)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Halfords non advanced is 20% off right now if any use to anyone


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, anyone know where to get the rubber draw matts from or the felt tool holders?.
Regards
Paul


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

pina07 said:


> Hi, anyone know where to get the rubber draw matts from or the felt tool holders?.
> Regards
> Paul


Do you mean anti slip mats for the drawers? In my experience they don't work, the tools stick to the mats but the mat slides in the drawer. Much better with something like shadow foam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> Do you mean anti slip mats for the drawers? In my experience they don't work, the tools stick to the mats but the mat slides in the drawer. Much better with something like shadow foam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i use anti-slip mats in mine, a little spray of contact adhesive before laying them down stops the mats moving and my tools do stay put in my drawers


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

pina07 said:


> Hi, anyone know where to get the rubber draw matts from or the felt tool holders?.
> Regards
> Paul


also as this thread is populated almost exclusively by halfords, here's the non slip mat that i used: https://www.halfords.com/tools/garage-equipment/garage-essentials/rolson-non-slip-mat-227095.html


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

virgiltracey said:


> also as this thread is populated almost exclusively by halfords, here's the non slip mat that i used: https://www.halfords.com/tools/garage-equipment/garage-essentials/rolson-non-slip-mat-227095.html


These are in Aldi at the moment - £2.99

https://www.aldi.co.uk/aventuridge-non-slip-mat/p/702190341861300


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

garage_dweller said:


> Do you mean anti slip mats for the drawers? In my experience they don't work, the tools stick to the mats but the mat slides in the drawer. Much better with something like shadow foam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, yes I did


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

All the Halfords toolboxes with those stupid 'deep drawer' 'castors' 'ball bearing' stickers on them, exactly like mine!!!

Tried to pull one off (oohhh errr missus) the other day. Jeez, they've been stuck on with Gorilla glue or similar. Now looks a bag a sh1te so I need to get to work getting those mofo's off at some point. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

It's like trying to get dried on weetabix off a bowl! Look closely at mine, 2nd post, and you'll see two of the sticker have a corner peeled back but no more. 
If you manage, share the secret


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> All the Halfords toolboxes with those stupid 'deep drawer' 'castors' 'ball bearing' stickers on them, exactly like mine!!!
> 
> Tried to pull one off (oohhh errr missus) the other day. Jeez, they've been stuck on with Gorilla glue or similar. Now looks a bag a sh1te so I need to get to work getting those mofo's off at some point. :wall::wall::wall:


Bit of a blast with a hairdryer and they peeled off a treat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> All the Halfords toolboxes with those stupid 'deep drawer' 'castors' 'ball bearing' stickers on them, exactly like mine!!!
> 
> Tried to pull one off (oohhh errr missus) the other day. Jeez, they've been stuck on with Gorilla glue or similar. Now looks a bag a sh1te so I need to get to work getting those mofo's off at some point. :wall::wall::wall:


But if you take them off how is everyone meant to know you have deep drawers and ball bearings??

:lol:


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Christmas soon... anyone asked Santa for goodies to enhance their tool organisation?:lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Forgot I even posted this, here's my new home box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

And my work box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> Forgot I even posted this, here's my new home box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want one in white :thumb:

John


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Want one in white :thumb:
> 
> John


my mac dealer just had a 2nd hand one in white for sale


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> my mac dealer just had a 2nd hand one in white for sale


Kent's a bit far for him to deliver to me :lol:

John


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Kent's a bit far for him to deliver to me :lol:
> 
> John


I think he sold it within hours anyway:lol:


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

beambeam said:


> Christmas soon... anyone asked Santa for goodies to enhance their tool organisation?:lol:


A nice Christmas addition to the tool chest!










Will help fill up space in the recently added 3 drawer top chest!










I saw Halfords had some seriously discounted tool trays and sets today so grabbed a few presents for myself too! :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Just bought a few of the side cupboards and a five drawer top chest from Halfords for my garage , the side cupbords were too good to miss for £50 each , I'll be wall mounting them and the top chest will be used for storing my polishing pads .

Mark


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Ooof, where you finding the side cupboards for £50 each?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

beambeam said:


> Ooof, where you finding the side cupboards for £50 each?


Halfords have silver cabinets for £50, no black though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Is the advanced range the replacement for the industrial range?

I've got a couple of their industrial range I've had for years and like. I was going to add a middle set of drawers to it but see the industrial range is no more.

Just wanted to check quality of it is just as good if anyone knows?


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Sadly yeah, seems to be the case. I was looking for ages on Facebook marketplace and Gumtree for the industrial units as I know they are superior but they were either hard to find or people want silly money.

From what I understand, the quality is generally on par but the roller bearings is what sets them apart. I've been really happy with my two units so far but probably best having a look in store first?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

dazzlers82 said:


> Forgot I even posted this, here's my new home box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a thing of beauty, is it a custom order with the RS on it?


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

beambeam said:


> Ooof, where you finding the side cupboards for £50 each?


As mentioned above Halfords only have silver/grey side cabinets and the five drawer chest too which has £79 off and reduced to £100 . This is perfect as I've recently painted my garage a very light grey and fitted some metal floor units and some wall units above . These are the wall units .

https://www.kaiserkraft.co.uk/cupbo...d2EM3z-9Mu7HYJ68vZa-zABfzTyRYDT8aAtszEALw_wcB

https://photos.app.goo.gl/bwLwAvfVe63iMDZQA

Mark


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

https://www.cwberry.com/Fixings--Se...s/TIMco-Hex-Head-Multi-Fix-Bolt_M03034761.htm
These are what you want to fix into breeze blocks mate, no rawlplugs needed. I've just used some of these to fix some home made heavy steel brackets to support some heavy duty trade three section ladders. 


cholly69 said:


> garage_dweller hi mate, can i ask what you used to get a good fixing in the breeze blocks. cheers


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Citromark said:


> As mentioned above Halfords only have silver/grey side cabinets and the five drawer chest too which has £79 off and reduced to £100 . This is perfect as I've recently painted my garage a very light grey and fitted some metal floor units and some wall units above . These are the wall units .
> 
> https://www.kaiserkraft.co.uk/cupbo...d2EM3z-9Mu7HYJ68vZa-zABfzTyRYDT8aAtszEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


Those wall units are ideal for the limited space that I have, thanks.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is a great thread! 

My tool chest arrives tomorrow, I'll update this thread with my offerings when I have it setup the way I want it.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

muzzer said:


> That's a thing of beauty, is it a custom order with the RS on it?


no they do a few different types at random times but, i originally ordered a blue box but it was out of stock and so asked for the green and as part of the deal i said throw in the rs decals i just had to wait a couple months extra due to covid for them to arrive.


----------

